# WoW & SweetFx



## Cookie90 (26. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag, ich habe bisher immer SweetFX benutzt über ReShade 2.0 .. ging auch immer super damit. Nun wollte ich mal ein neues Preset Probieren und musste dafür ReShade 3.0 Installieren. Lief dann auch damit, aber das Preset gefiel mir nicht so wie es auf den Beispiel Bildern gezeigt wurde. Also habe ich Reshade 3.0 wieder gelöscht + WoW neuinstalliert.
Nun wollte ich wie sonst immer mein Sweetfx mit Reshade 2.0 nutzen .. doch jedesmal wenn ich jetzt Sweetfx an habe(aber ohne das ein Preset geladen wird- auch mit) kommt wenn ich im Characterfenster auf einlogen geh, WoW wird beendet. Sprich das Spiel geht aus. 
Habe WoW nun auch schon mal auf eine andere Platte Installiert auch nichts, Grafikkartentreiber den neuen geladen und auch nix.
Ich habe die Vermutung das ReShade 3.0 sich noch wo anders reingehauen hat als nur in meinem WoW Ordner.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus, oder hat mal das selbe gehabt und kann mir helfen?


----------

